# 09 Synapse Aluminum



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I was in the bike shop today and they had a 09 Synapse 7 aluminum bike. I'm used to the "Made in the USA" decal on Cannondales and could not find one on the Synapse. When the salesman said "all" Cannondales are made in the USA, I knew that wasn't right. 

I know the CAAD9's are made in the USA but are the aluminum Synapse?


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw an aluminium 2009 Synapse, european model, with the decal "Handmade in the USA" in the top tube http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/09/ce/model-9RAS1T.html 
The CAAD9 and SuperSix models are "Handmade in the USA" but the new Six Carbon is made somewhere "overseas"... in Asia I guess.


----------



## BrandonMetalSF (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, I just picked up my '09 Synapse 5 (same frame as the 7) yesterday and the alloy frames are indeed made in Bedford, PA, along with CAAD9's and the top-end carbons. Amazing that you can still get $1000 bike that's made in the states! 

So far it's an incredible deal for the money!


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Let me know how you like it after some more riding. I liked the versatility of the frame with the eyelets(fenders, rack) and still looking like a race frame. The bike was up high which allowed me to look at the finish of paint and welds and it was nicely done.


----------



## luffy (Mar 2, 2007)

can someone with a 2009 synapse rock the seat fore/ aft and let me know what they find, I'm curious as to if anyone else has encountered the same issue as I have.


----------



## surf418 (Nov 24, 2008)

BrandonMetalSF said:


> Yep, I just picked up my '09 Synapse 5 (same frame as the 7) yesterday and the alloy frames are indeed made in Bedford, PA, along with CAAD9's and the top-end carbons. Amazing that you can still get $1000 bike that's made in the states!
> 
> So far it's an incredible deal for the money!


Let us know your feelings and comments. My GF and i will order 2 Synapses pretty soon. Probably 2 Synapses 5 aluminium. So your comments will be greatly appreciated.

Ride on.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrandonMetalSF (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I only have about 75 miles so far to base it on, but here's what I can tell you. It performs far better than a lot of the 'comfort aluminum' that I tried around the same pricepoint. I tried some cheaper carbon (Felt Z35 and specialized roubaix) and although it was smooth on the road, they felt really dead to me and lacked 'pep'. 

I also tried some Al bikes with Carbon seatstays, and it really just didn't do a whole lot in comparison to the savings with the 100% aluminum (except for the front forks) Synapse 5. Considering the specs with 105, FSA cranks, Shimano wheels, it's great for about $1200 in 2009 (most bikes prices went up this year). Sure you can probably get the same or more for the money on an off-brand, but I really felt that the engineering on the C-dale frame was top-notch. 

After my 33 mile ride yesterday, I felt invigorated, and ready for another 20. We were on some pretty rough roads, and I didn't feel like I was getting beaten to a pulp. The stiffness of the frame is great if you need to stand up and climb and it really just feels like the power transfer is good. It's a fun bike to ride, and the relaxed geometry and seatstay engineering make for a comfy ride. 

The saddle is definitely one big downside, but that is easily replaceable. I bought the Synapse to be my primo ride for the next couple years, as I plan to build up my components and eventually swap them to a custom steel frame.


----------



## BrandonMetalSF (Oct 28, 2008)

PS - Get the white, if you're into it...looks much racier than the black.


----------



## surf418 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for valuable informations.
As for the color, it seems that we will get both. White for me and black for the GF.

Happy riding:thumbsup:


----------



## labmw (Nov 25, 2008)

*Did you try the Carbon Synapse?*



BrandonMetalSF said:


> Well, I only have about 75 miles so far to base it on, but here's what I can tell you. It performs far better than a lot of the 'comfort aluminum' that I tried around the same pricepoint. I tried some cheaper carbon (Felt Z35 and specialized roubaix) and although it was smooth on the road, they felt really dead to me and lacked 'pep'.
> 
> I also tried some Al bikes with Carbon seatstays, and it really just didn't do a whole lot in comparison to the savings with the 100% aluminum (except for the front forks) Synapse 5. Considering the specs with 105, FSA cranks, Shimano wheels, it's great for about $1200 in 2009 (most bikes prices went up this year). Sure you can probably get the same or more for the money on an off-brand, but I really felt that the engineering on the C-dale frame was top-notch.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm looking in to the Synapse line as a sort of "starter" road bike. I'm just getting into it and want something that is comfortable, yet light and speedy. I was wondering if you tried the all-carbon synapse and what your opinion was if you did?

Thanks,
BW


----------



## BrandonMetalSF (Oct 28, 2008)

BW, 
I did try them (for sh*ts and giggles) even though most weren't in my budget. I wouldn't go for a carbon unless you can spring for the Hi-Mod Carbon version ($3000+). All the lower end carbon stuff I tried (sub $2000) was smooth but felt really dead. That was just my perception. 

I chose the best Aluminum bike you can buy and for $1200 it's handmade in the states. It's going to be great for what I wanted – a quick and comfortable bike I can ride for the next year or two that I can build around. If this is indeed a 'starter' road bike, don't invest in a bling-bling carbon bike just yet. Get yourself a solid road warrior you can build on. The Synapse Alloy is definitely quick and most certainly comfortable.


----------



## labmw (Nov 25, 2008)

That definitely makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking at this one for my first road bike also....but the Caad 9 is also an a nice bike. Just do not know how much of an aggressive position I want to be in. Guess I might have to test ride them back to back and see what happens.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

BrandonMetalSF said:


> PS - Get the white, if you're into it...looks much racier than the black.


I like the look of the white better than the black but how much of a pain would it be to keep clean? I have a motorcycle in white before...never again. Waaay to much road grim and chain lube flinging around...felt like I spent more time washing my bike rather than riding it. I know a motorcycle is a whole different beast but how bad to bikes get?


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have an 08 Synapse 3SL, really happy with it so far. It has all Ultegra except the rear derailleur is Dura Ace. I got a great deal on it since it was an 08 and have had it about 6 weeks, has about 600 miles on it. Very comfortable and it is my first road bike so I was looking for a nice comfortable bike, not interested in racing. i just installed some aero bars last week and really like having them as another riding position. The synapse has a more upright position but with the aero bars it gives you the opportunity to get down lower on the bike, definitely make a big difference.

I saw the new 09 Synapses at my local bike shop last week, very nice looking bikes. They had an 09, same model as mine in red and white, looked great.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

post some photos guys/gals.


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

I have the 06 Synapse 4 Alloy. It is a 105/Tiagra mix. Great bike. Comfy, smooth, and fast. I bought mine in August 07 and have about 2000 miles on it now.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Went and checked out both the Caad 9 and the Synapse today. Did not have too much time so I took each out for a very short spin. Both are great bikes and I for the life of me do not know which to get....I did not think the Caad 9 position was tooooo bad but I kind of think if I cannot choose I should error on the side of more comfort. 

The judge is still out.


----------



## BrandonMetalSF (Oct 28, 2008)

Fireplug,
You probably wouldn't notice the more aggressive position of the CAAD9 till about mile 25-30 unless you in are really good condition and want to go really fast. I compared the geometry and I wanted to be able to comfortably do 40+, so it was Synapse, hands down. 

The CAAD9 is predominantly used as a crit bike for amateur bikes because it's responsive and stiff and can be had for under $1000. Both are great frames, it just all depends on what you want to do with the bike.


----------



## labmw (Nov 25, 2008)

This is, admittedly, a totally amateur question, but what's a crit bike?

I went to my local shop to try the Synapse this weekend. They didn't have it in my size, so I tried the CAAD and the Six Carbon 5 this weekend just to get a feel for the difference b/t carbon and aluminum frames... I gotta say, the all carbon frame felt like it could fly! The CAAD was nice too, but definitely felt "clunkier."

Both seemed pretty aggressive to me but I couldn't compare to the Synapse...


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Crit bike is short for criterium bike, used for short road circuit races (usually four turns). It's not just a road bike, but a road bike with agressive geometry (short wheelbase, high bottom bracket height,less fork rake) all of which to make the bike handle faster. Any of the Cannondale CAAD bikes (full alum bikes) is an example of what racers like to call a crit bike, whereas, a Synapse, which has much more of a relaxed geometry is not a crit bike per se. Because most racers crash at least once in a crit, potentially totaling their frame/fork, many people associate the term crit bike with inexpensive, but raceworthy frames and components. I never understood people using carbon bikes for crits, as I tend to subscribe to the idea that one is not a racer until he/she has mastered how to crash (which means you'll have to crash at least once).

This wikipedia link should explain it better than me. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criterium




labmw said:


> This is, admittedly, a totally amateur question, but what's a crit bike?
> 
> I went to my local shop to try the Synapse this weekend. They didn't have it in my size, so I tried the CAAD and the Six Carbon 5 this weekend just to get a feel for the difference b/t carbon and aluminum frames... I gotta say, the all carbon frame felt like it could fly! The CAAD was nice too, but definitely felt "clunkier."
> 
> Both seemed pretty aggressive to me but I couldn't compare to the Synapse...


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

BrandonMetalSF said:


> Fireplug,
> You probably wouldn't notice the more aggressive position of the CAAD9 till about mile 25-30 unless you in are really good condition and want to go really fast. I compared the geometry and I wanted to be able to comfortably do 40+, so it was Synapse, hands down.
> 
> The CAAD9 is predominantly used as a crit bike for amateur bikes because it's responsive and stiff and can be had for under $1000. Both are great frames, it just all depends on what you want to do with the bike.



I think I would be doing longer rides..working up to and completing a century at some point. Also would like to do the MS150 (75 miles each day) but also shorter races such as a duatholon (27.5K). Wish I just had the money and could buy both....

Still have not decided. Good news is it is snowing a very cold here so I have some time to think about it.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

fireplug said:


> I think I would be doing longer rides..working up to and completing a century at some point. Also would like to do the MS150 (75 miles each day) but also shorter races such as a duatholon (27.5K). Wish I just had the money and could buy both....
> 
> Still have not decided. Good news is it is snowing a very cold here so I have some time to think about it.


You don't need both. The Synapse is designed for comfort but I can't see why you couldn't race with it. It sounds like you're just starting out racing, so there's no need to get another bike. If you don't like racing or end up not doing it, then you'll just have wasted your money. I've seen tons of people starting out doing duathalons/triathalons on comfort or fitness bikes. I'm sure some people think that's out of place, but to me that's just being sensible, Plus the Synapse is truly a road/race bike, not some hybrid or comfort bike.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

ping771 said:


> You don't need both. The Synapse is designed for comfort but I can't see why you couldn't race with it. It sounds like you're just starting out racing, so there's no need to get another bike. If you don't like racing or end up not doing it, then you'll just have wasted your money. I've seen tons of people starting out doing duathalons/triathalons on comfort or fitness bikes. I'm sure some people think that's out of place, but to me that's just being sensible, Plus the Synapse is truly a road/race bike, not some hybrid or comfort bike.


Good point...I am really leaning toward the Synapse because of some the recommendation of this forum and the little bite I rode it. Your right...I am just gettng into the whole road bike scene do not have the experience to say I need this and I need that. I think the Synapse is truely the all around bike...comfortable for long rides but gives you enough speed to be able to race with it. As I stated earlier I think I should error on the side of being a little more comfort.

Now I just have to pick the color....


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

fireplug said:


> Good point...I am really leaning toward the Synapse because of some the recommendation of this forum and the little bite I rode it. Your right...I am just gettng into the whole road bike scene do not have the experience to say I need this and I need that. I think the Synapse is truely the all around bike...comfortable for long rides but gives you enough speed to be able to race with it. As I stated earlier I think I should error on the side of being a little more comfort.
> 
> Now I just have to pick the color....


How much is the 09 Synapse you're thinking of getting? $849 near where I live. Another alternative is to get any remaining 08 Synapses (less than the 09, unless you get an 08 Carbon synapse) or 08 Six13's (slightly more than an 09 synapse) at your bike shop.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

ping771 said:


> How much is the 09 Synapse you're thinking of getting? $849 near where I live. Another alternative is to get any remaining 08 Synapses (less than the 09, unless you get an 08 Carbon synapse) or 08 Six13's (slightly more than an 09 synapse) at your bike shop.


09 Synapse 7 is $860 and the Synapse 5 is $1,200. Right now I am 99% sure I will get the 5.


----------



## jesusaa (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello, 

I have a Synapse 08 from the last June. It is my first bicycle of road, for what I cannot compare it with no other. Only I can say that it is very comfortable, light and you rise very well so much sat like of foot.

The system SAVE works; the vibrations of the bad roads are softer.

My companion of route has one Scott CR1 of carbon, and if I am in form I can go so speed as him.

I have put the sticker of the flag of The United States. When I bought the bicycle it did not have it. I like more this way. 

I believe that I will never know really where the bicycle is done. My seller says that alone the range of mountain CO2 is done in Asia. But in the same forum you can read the opposite.

Tkanks and regards to all.

I wait for your commentaries.

(Sorry for my English, I am Spanish)


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

that is a great looking bike, and this is coming from a guy who does not prefer aluminum. very very nice. 
crit bikes dont have to be super short and steep, actually would rather have stable in mid pack type of setting, usually those that are tired crash first anyway.
let us know how it rides sometime.


----------



## smouer (Mar 12, 2006)

I have an 06 Synapse Alloy 4, it's a very nice bike. I have about 4200 miles on it, can't go wrong....


----------



## jesusaa (Sep 22, 2008)

*More impressions about my Synapse 08 alloy*

Hello, 

I comment to you more on impressions about my 08 Synapse alloy.

The first time that I went out to ride I did 120 km (on 74 miles). I came back home for that I did not know to where going more. I did not have pain, only I was tired. One team member commented to me that the neck would hurt myself for the position, but it still has not happened.

Only I have had problems in the hands, but they disappeared on having placed the handlebar in his correct position.

Her comfort was something that I was waiting. But what really more has impressed me has been the safety that you have when you are going down. I have never liked to go down, nevertheless with this bicycle I enjoy doing it. The bicycle does not move, is rapid and agile.

Also I want to highlight the weight. Without pedals it weighs 8,6 kg (18,9 pounds), size 54. Less enough than her rival ones (Trek, Scott and Lapierre) except Giant.

I wait for your commentaries and pics.

My English is very bad, I am sorry.

Regards to all.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I was able to actually touch a 09 Synapse aluminum yesterday. The "Made in USA" flag was on the top tube. The other one I saw that started this thread was up high on the wall and could not see the top tube. They had a red one and a white one and both looked great. The Synapse 7 was $849 and the 5 was $1199. 

I was impressed with the frame/fork. The tube manipulation was unbelievable with the stays as well as the top tube. I found it interesting that the brakes were standard reach(long) which allows larger tires. It looks sleek like a race road bike but the tire clearance was a nice touch. 

I went to 5 bike shops in the Columbus OH area and this bike stood out among the others. Other than the crank, I saw a Trek 2.1 for $1650 with similar 105 componentry. All Treks were out of touch with pricing. The new Giant Defy was nice but didn't have the "wow" factor. Specialized has some nice rides but the arched top tube wasn't for me.

I'm cheap so the $5000 Seven's, Moots, and BMC's didn't impress me much. I think the Synapse Aluminum is worthy of buying the frame and putting an Ultegra groupo on it. 

I am interested now in real world riding experiences.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

[ Other than the crank, I saw a Trek 2.1 for $1650 with similar 105 componentry. All Treks were out of touch with pricing. 


Meant to say 2.3 not 2.1.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have had my 08 Synapse SL3 for a couple of months now, still very happy with it. The Synapse does have some spacers to lower the handlebars to a more aggressive position, at least the Synapse 3 does, I assume they all do. I did my first group ride last Sunday and it was not pretty, got left behind and there was no catching up, kind of a bummer. I'll have to say road cyclists can be pretty snobby but I still had fun, well sort of I guess.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I quit doing group rides. My blood pressure would sky rocket and had the urge to thump someone. We have two group rides. The fast group doing 40-60 miles at 20mph and the other group doing 10 miles at 10mph. I am in between. I did meet a few guys though that I still ride with and our mini group rides are social and enjoyable. I find I ride more by myself because my schedule never meshes with others.


----------



## C130 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am in between also and same with the group rides, nothing really in between. The group I rode with was supposed to be an "all level" but it was far from that, at least to me. I could do the distance, only about 30 miles, but not at 22-23 mph with no let up. I am looking at buying a trainer, have heard they are great, especially this time of the year though Houston has some of it's best weather in the Winter.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Not mine. Found on Bikeforums.net


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

For those that are between the 09 sizes of 58cm and 61cm, the 58cm has a 290mm fork steerer tube and the 61cm only has 297mm. Not much difference considering there is a 20mm headtube difference. You would have thought the steerer tube would have been 310mm to give the bigger guys a better saddle height to handlebar position.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

ACCKIDS,

I have been looking at replacing my bike with something more versatile, and came upon the fact that the Synapse uses long reach brakes. Exactly how much room for larger tires are we talking about? I would love to be able to go with 30/32mm tires. In your opinion, would they be able to fit? This would be very cool. Thanks for the insight. :thumbsup:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

*Lots of tire clearance....*

The front fork has enough clearance for 30/32 tire. I did not check the seatstays/chainstays to see what type of clearance it has. Considering they put long reach brakes on the rear, I would assume 28/30 on the rear at least. It is worth taking in your wheelset with your 30/32 tires to check it out. 

I looked at the Synapse Carbon 5 and it only has clearance for a 25. A 28 would be pushing it. 

My local area is cutting back on paving roads for 2009 so I know my chip/seal roads are going to be rough which means a 28/30/32 tire makes real world sense. 

The fit/finish and craftsmanship are first class. Although if it doesn't fit it doesn't matter. The new sizing on the 09 should fit a lot of people.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats what I was hoping to hear! My wife has 30s on her bike, and the largest I can run is a 23mm on the front, which frankly in my area isn't cutting it. And personally, if I buy a Cannondale, I would rather have an aluminum frame than the carbon. I am considering buying the 7, switching the components between the two, then selling the other bike. I have a tough choice now.

Thanks!


----------

